# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Taxi Nội Bài Airport, Taxi Chuyên Tuyến Sân Bay Nội Bài

## taxinoibaiairport

*Xe Taxi Nội Bài Kính Chào Quý Khách.*

** Dịch vụ Taxi Đón Tiễn Sân Bay Nội Bài Của chúng tôi, Xe Taxi Nội Bài chúng tôi đã chuyên chở hàng trăn nghìn lượt khách hàng đi lại trên tuyến đường Nội Bài này mỗi năm, Hy vọng quý khách sẽ là khách hàng tiếp theo của Taxi Nội Bài chúng tôi.*

** Chuyên Đón Tiễn Tuyến Hà Nội → Nội Bài → Hà Nội.*

* Taxi tiễn,  Chiều từ Hà Nội → Sân Bay Nội Bài:
– 200.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 250.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)– 200.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ  – 250.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ, Ba Đình Cầu Giấy….)
– 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 280.000đ taxi 7 chỗ( Quận Hai Bà trưng, Đống Đa,Từ liêm,Thanh Xuân,…)
– 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàng Mai,Thanh Trì, Hà Đông…)
*  Taxi Đón Chiều từ Sân Bay Nội Bài → Hà Nội:
- 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)- 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ,  Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….
- 350.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 380.000đ taxi 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa, Từ Liêm…)
- 370.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 400.000 đ taxi 7 chỗ(Quận  Thanh xuân,Hoàng Mai, Hà Đông,…)
* Taxi Đón tiễn Nội Bài hai chiều (Hà Nội → Sân bay Nội  Bài → Hà Nội)
- 500.000đ/ 2 chiều 4 chỗ – 550.Xe 7 chỗ về ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)- 520.000đ/2 chiều 4 chỗ-550 xe 7 chỗ  về ( Quận Tây Hồ,Ba đình, Cầu Giấy)
- 550.000đ/lượt 4 chỗ – 570.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa ,…)
- 570.000đ/lượt  xe 4 chỗ – 600.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hoàng Mai, thanh xuân,Hà Đông…)* Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định,  đến với hãng  Taxi Nội Bài Service , quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. – Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm. Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.** Lưu ý:*

- Giá chưa bao gồn đón thêm điểm và chờ đợi , di chuyển đón điểm thêm 10.000đ / km .liên hệ điều hành để có thêm thông tin chi tiết .- Khi đặt xe quý khách vui lòng cho chúng tôi biết thông tin: ( Họ tên,địa chỉ, số điện thoại liên lạc ,loại xe và nơi mà quý khách cần đến).- Tiếp Nhận Yêu Cầu:- Tổng Đài:04.668.733.68* Giá Xe Đã Bao Gồm:- Xăng xe Với Lái Xe,Chi phí xăng dầu ,bến bãi, thuế VAT,vé cầu đường- Khoảng cách từ trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội đến sân bay Nội Bài là 32km.* _Đặc biệt, Tuyến Nội Bài – Hà Nội, lái xe của chúng tôi sẽ có Biển đón quý khách với thông tin theo yêu cầu._-Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ mang đến khách hàng dịch vụ thuận tiện và thoải mái nhất. Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách để dịch vụ của chúng tôi ngày một hoàn thiện hơn.-Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định, đến với hãng  Taxi Nội Bài , quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm.
- Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
Taxi Nội Bài Của Chúng Tôi Chỉ Cách Quý Khách một Cuộc gọi : (04)668.733.68

----------

